# Airport Incident Aruba



## Glynda (May 20, 2007)

As we were waiting in very long lines in the hot check-in building at the Aruba airport yesterday, a gentleman fell to the floor behind his cart of luggage. Those who saw him began yelling "911" and "medic" at the top of their lungs.  A woman passenger jumped out of line and ran to help, as did another passenger.  She accessed the man on the floor and began CPR (compressions only).  It was 10-15 minutes before any Arubian airport based medical (?) help arrived and it was 30 minutes before an ambulance arrived.   From my view, I could tell that the woman passenger continued compressions even after the ambulance personnel arrived and while they took other measures. She was sweat covered and exhausted when they finally stabilized him enough to put him on the gurney and took him out.  She received a round of applause as she made her way back into line. If that man is alive today (and I wish I knew how to find out), it was due to her efforts, certainly not due to a quick response by medical help from Aruba. Scary.


----------



## Elsway (May 22, 2007)

The recently revised method for conducting CPR prescribes chest compressions at a rate of 100 compressions per minute.  That is alot of work for one person.  Ideally, others could have assisted.

CPR used to be more complicated, requiring rescue breathing as well as compressions.  The new technique is more effective and easier to implement.


----------



## Glynda (May 22, 2007)

*CPR*

Yes, I did know that it has changed.  

The second passenger was a fireman from the US and I do believe he spelled her in the beginning, but then when someone from the airport (not the ambulance and its medics) arrived, I think the fireman/passenger left, yet she continued the compressions until the ambulance medics arrived and they finished other efforts. My friend standing very close by watching (I was about 20 feet away) said that included defibrillation and then an injection into the chest.  When they rolled him out, I could see his stomach rising and falling, quivering as it did, and a foot move.  But my friend said that the ambulance still had not left its parking place 20 minutes later and he concluded in his mind that the man had died.  I sure hope not.  His wife was so distraught throughout all this.

Before the ambulance arrived, someone standing beside me mentioned that a defibrillator should be hanging in the room.  We looked about for one out of curiosity but saw none.  When we got to the Houston airport I saw them hanging on walls everywhere!

I just thought it was an awfully slow response on the airport/ambulance's part and a heroic effort on the female passenger's part.


----------

